# Help break Code on Salmon-Artichoke Recipe



## Hopz (Jun 11, 2006)

We just returned from a Cruise to Alaska. It was wonderful. At dinner one night the Chef served a Salmon with an Artichoke/Bacon/Basil creamy sauce. The sauce had crispy chunks of bacon, small bits of artichoke all in a creamy sauce- very light yellow/green color.

 I asked the chef if he blended the artichoke sauce or not- he said "no" the artichokes melt in cooking.

I tried it last night doing this... Pan fried the salmon while preparing the sauce... rendered bacon till crisp, poured off part of the fat, sauteed shallots till tender, added chopped up artichoke hearts (canned-not pickled); then added in some half and half. When it had come together added fresh basil.

I the half and half sort of boiled away and the artichokes never really melted. While it was a very tasty combination, it not as smooth as the dish on the cruise. These flavors do go well together however. I'm thinking now that what it needed was white wine in the suace.

Any thoughts, ideas, conjectures, or even actual facts would be appreciated.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2006)

If the taste was good, forget the chef's comment.  Just use a stick blender to smooth out the sauce.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 11, 2006)

The base of the sauce was probably a beurre blanc, and not just a cream reduction.


----------



## PrincessinAK (Jul 14, 2006)

An artichoke and salmon dip? That sounds delicious!!! We live in Alaska and hubby just returned from fishing. He caught a 30 pound King while his buddy lucked out and caught a huge 47 pounder!! 

Anywho, I will definitely try to make something like this dip, it sounds tasty!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 14, 2006)

I have made melted  leeks before but can not find recipe but I think it would be the same for artichokes
       Title:* Melted Leeks *
Yield: 1 Servings

_*Ingredients*_ 

      8    medium-sized leeks
    1/2    stick unsalted butter
      2 tb water, if necessary
      1    salt and freshly ground 
           -pepper
      1    fresh parsley or chervil, 
           -chopped

*Instructions*

Cut off the dark green leaves from the top of the leeks. Slit the leeks
about half way down the center and wash well under cold running water.
Slice into 1/4-inch rounds. Melt the butter in a heavy saucepan; when it
foams, add the sliced leeks and toss gently to coat with butter. Season
with salt and freshly ground pepper and add 1 or 2 tablespoon water if
necessary. Cover with a paper lid and a close-fitting saucepan lid. reduce
the heat and cook very gently for 20 to 30 minutes approximately, or until
soft and moist. Check and stir every now and then. Serve on a warm dish
sprinkled with chopped parsley or chervil. Note: the pot of leeks may be
cooked in the oven at 325 degrees F. if that is more convenient.

Yield: 6 to 8 servings


----------

